# code: P0010 intake cam position actuator circuit open...HELLLPPPPP



## soccer1 (Jan 31, 2010)

alright so after doing the SAI delete on the car, i resistored the wires, 10w 330ohm resistors. after doing so i was throwing codes for the SAI valve A open circuit, as well as another code, but the scanner wouldnt let me view the open fault. i cleared the codes to to see if the ecu would come back out of limp mode, it didnt. well i had to wait until the check engine lite came back on, and today it did so i checked codes again and found the P0010 code which is the intake camshaft position actuator circuit / open (bank 1) :banghead::banghead::banghead:

i have NO clue where to even start with this. i didnt touch any other wires besides the ones that were getting resistored... 

help?!


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

According to Ros-tech, the Generic ( Bulll**** ) P0010 code exists in VW's.... 

Look for your self, 
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php?title=Category:Fault_Codes&from=01400

You may want to get the real fault code, rather then the P code.


----------



## mjfseattle (Aug 28, 2011)

*01 VW Passat 1.8T (106000 miles) P0010*

Hi,
I keep looking everywhere and so far little luck and so I'm on the same boat :banghead:
I have 2001 VW Passat 1.8T / Tiptronic. I keep dealing with this code P0010 Camshaft position Actuator circuit/open Bank1.
Now I have replaced timing belt, cam. sensor, cam. timing adj. sprocket with sensor and still comes up P0010 and also from time to time the car stalls and dies while driving and then after 10 minutes starts right up and runs like it newer happen.
There is lot posts about it but nobody points the real resolution :facepalm:
I work on VW/Audi's all the time but now I'm stuck! I can try to help others with diferent issues and maybe I can get help from you guys.
I am using VAS 5054A Software on my cars and since its sporadic issue I'm stuck...
Thanks


----------



## mjfseattle (Aug 28, 2011)

*Troube code P0010 check the following...*

OK. Finaly I have found free wiring diagrams but the car is being sold 
Anyway if anybody wants to know how to check wiring to Camshaft Adjustment Sensor;
Now the connector has two wire plug so one goes directly to ECM pin-115 (wire color green/yellow) and the other one goes SAFETY FUSE 1 in ECM BOX (wire color green/violet) and from safety fuse 1 to ECM POWER SUPPLY RELAY (wire color red/grey).
So if have Timing belt done and your Camshaft Adjustment Sensor is good and timing is DEAD ON and still getting code P0010 or 17939 Camshaft Adjustment Open Circuit then check your wiring.
There are 3 possible issues for this code;
1) Fuse faulty
2) Bad wiring from/to sensor N205
3) Bad sensor N205

P.S: Anyone who has this issue did the check/repair and solve the problem please reply to me.
Thanks


----------



## mjfseattle (Aug 28, 2011)

*P0010*



soccer1 said:


> alright so after doing the SAI delete on the car, i resistored the wires, 10w 330ohm resistors. after doing so i was throwing codes for the SAI valve A open circuit, as well as another code, but the scanner wouldnt let me view the open fault. i cleared the codes to to see if the ecu would come back out of limp mode, it didnt. well i had to wait until the check engine lite came back on, and today it did so i checked codes again and found the P0010 code which is the intake camshaft position actuator circuit / open (bank 1) :banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> i have NO clue where to even start with this. i didnt touch any other wires besides the ones that were getting resistored...
> 
> help?!


I have posted electrical check here. Can you please check as posted and let me know if that fixed your issue?....so I can get good score?! Tnx


----------



## GvFx (Feb 16, 2015)

To be honest, I disconnected and reconnected the sensor, and the code did not come back after that.


----------



## pino8_94 (Apr 5, 2015)

GvFx said:


> To be honest, I disconnected and reconnected the sensor, and the code did not come back after that.


Where is located on an mk5 08 fsi 

Sent from my SM-G925T using Tapatalk


----------

